# RZR Pinion nut issue..anyone have experience?



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Just picked up a new to me 2013 RZR 800 S. Been reading forums and have seen lots of posts about the rear diff pinion nut being loose and basically it's a ticking time bomb. Has anyone here ever attempted to tighten it or had any issues in the past. As far as I know it can effect all 800 RZRs. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

dont know for sure about the razer, but you may be able to stake the nut to the shaft, can be done on some automotive applications


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I have rebuilt a couple and loose is not a term I would ever use to describe that pinion nut. Its something like 250ft/lb to tighten it!


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

gotmuddy said:


> I have rebuilt a couple and loose is not a term I would ever use to describe that pinion nut. Its something like 250ft/lb to tighten it!


Mine was tighter than most when I took it apart. Was at maybe 150ish pounds of torque. Regardless I'm glad I got it done and fixed it right. The peace of mind is worth it to me. Not something I want to do again though.


----------

